# Need help finding Pineapple Guava (Feijoa) FO/ EO/ flavour!



## Manda (Aug 20, 2009)

Can anyone help me find Feijoa FO/ EO/ flavour oil?

I've googled it silly but can't find anywhere that sells it.  All I can find is 
a couple of websites in New Zealand that have soap for sale which is 
fragranced with feijoa. :cry: 

I absolutely adore feijoas and my local "Kiwi Shop" sells Maceys feijoa-
flavoured lollies from NZ which smell and taste exactly like feijoas.  It 
mentions "feijoa flavour" on the ingredients so surely it must be available 
somewhere, somehow!?!?!


----------



## heartsong (Aug 20, 2009)

*x*

www.fragranceoilfinder.com

that's about the only site that might me able to help, or

http://soapscentreview.obisoap.ca

good luck!


----------



## Manda (Aug 20, 2009)

Thanks Monet, unfortunately searches for "feijoa" don't turn up anything on those sites.

It just dawned on me... I wonder if it might be sold as "pineapple guava"...? I'm off to have a look!


----------



## artisan soaps (Aug 22, 2009)

This is all I could find: http://www.trademe.co.nz/Crafts/Other/a ... 489588.htm  but I've never bought or used their oils before - never heard of this trader before just now!

Email Karen at Big Tree, she may be able to help or at least give you an idea of where to look


----------



## Manda (Sep 29, 2009)

Thanks Artisan. I emailed Karen and she said it is so new it would be a while until it trickled down from the manufacturers to the wholesalers and then to the suppliers.  I emailed the manufacturers but they can't help me unless I want to purchase 100kg!

So I ended up buying it off the seller you mentioned on Trademe.co.nz but with national-only shipping it is being sent to my Dad & Nana's address who live in New Zealand so it may be a while until I get it.

I am very curious about whether it smells like the real thing and will update the thread in due course...

Fingers crossed


----------



## Manda (Nov 27, 2009)

Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr   :x 

I have given up. I bought it, paid and have emailed numerous times with no response from the seller, now trademe's saying the member is disabled (I think they mean the member's _account_ is disabled.. LOL) so he/she is gone, with my money and more importantly with my feijoa fragrance oil!!!!


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Nov 27, 2009)

Is it like Ebay Manda? You could complain about them to someone.


----------



## honor435 (Nov 27, 2009)

try "the common scents," they have over 1200 fos!!!


----------



## ChrissyB (Nov 27, 2009)

Manda, do you mean Flavour Oil, or Fragrance Oil?
Either way, you may have more luck mixing your own from two or three different oils?
Sorry to hear about that other place that didn't follow through with your order. Is there somewhere you can report them?


----------



## Manda (Nov 27, 2009)

Yep, Trademe is like the NZ equivalent to eBay (although eBay is in NZ too, Trademe is way more popular). Trademe can't really do much other than stop the seller from selling, which is what it looks like they have already done.

Thanks for suggesting common scents - they certainly do stock a great deal! Unfortunately no feijoa or pineapple guava.

Chrissy - either, I'll take whatever I can get hold of!  :wink: 
I really have no clue as to which fragrances to mix to get the right scent. I stink (hehe) at scent blending.

I guess I'll just wait until the fragrance makes it down from the manufacturers through the wholesalers to the suppliers.  Or, I could move to NZ, plant a feijoa orchard and figure out how to make the oil myself!
 :shock:


----------



## dagmar88 (Nov 28, 2009)

Wouldn't it be an option to mix guava FO with pineapple FO?
Sweetcakes carries them both.


----------



## Manda (Nov 28, 2009)

I would like to try guava but it is not available from any of the Aussie suppliers.  :roll:

I think they're called _pineapple_ guavas more because of the shape rather than the flavour.  To me they have a very distinct flavour/smell which is not much like pineapple or anything else - I don't know how to otherwise replicate. Some people say they're similar to strawberries but to me feijoas and strawberrys have completely different flavours/smell.

But, I do have both pineapple and strawberry FOs and if I can get hold of a guava FO I'll definitely give it a go mixing with them just to see.

A couple of suppliers have a "Guava and Cucumber" FO but the description doesn't sound that appealing. Has anyone tried this FO?


----------



## ChrissyB (Nov 28, 2009)

I've had "Cucumber and Guava" fo from Brambleberry/Aussie Soap Supplies, and it's definitely Guava, I can't smell any cucumber whatsoever in that one. You could mix that with some "pineapple cilantro" which is definitely more pineapple/no cilantro, that would be an awesome mix.


----------

